# Burn it with fire?! Unknown creature ID



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

Hi,

Just found this in my Edge and I can't seem to find out what it is... Probably came with the wood or plants.



 

@zozo @dw1305 you probably know what it is...


----------



## splatteredbrainz (11 Jan 2018)

Looks like a translucent leech... not sure if such a thing exists... is it stationary? Leeches move like a ribbon through the water. 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

splatteredbrainz said:


> Looks like a translucent leech... not sure if such a thing exists... is it stationary? Leeches move like a ribbon through the water.


It has moved around in the glass... it stretches and shrinks like a worm, but it attaches to the glass like a snail/slug... don't know how to explain it better...


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

Yup... it's a leech...

https://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/Tank_critters2.shtml


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

From what I found out so far, it seems to be a "snail leech" and it eats snails and shrimp... I just bought assassin snails for nothing...


----------



## splatteredbrainz (11 Jan 2018)

Yeah that little sucker-foot was the giveaway. Definitely a parasite

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (11 Jan 2018)

Yeah I know what that is, it one of those things that creeps out of the tank at night, tracks your sent & homes in on your Meatus!
I suggest you go with the thread title ....


----------



## kadoxu (11 Jan 2018)

foxfish said:


> Yeah I know what that is, it one of those things that creeps out of the tank at night, tracks your sent & homes in on your Meatus!
> I suggest you go with the thread title ....


That's exactly why I always lock the fish room doors at night!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (11 Jan 2018)

they multiply quickly, best to try pick them out.


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2018)

Hi all, 





kadoxu said:


> it stretches and shrinks like a worm, but it attaches to the glass like a snail/slug... don't know how to explain it better.





kadoxu said:


> From what I found out so far, it seems to be a "snail leech" and it eats snails


Definitely a leech, I've never seen one quite like that, but a lot of leeches eat snails. <"_Helobdella stagnalis"> _looks a likely ID.

The easiest way to find out if it has any "friends" is to put a flat piece of stone on the substrate and take the stone out every morning.  Any leeches will have congregated on the stone underside. You can just wash them off under the hot tap. 

I've never managed to eradicate them from the tanks, and they are almost universal in fresh water. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jan 2018)

Yuck


----------



## Edvet (11 Jan 2018)




----------



## kadoxu (12 Jan 2018)

I decided to remove the monster after spending all afternoon itching all over...


----------



## zozo (12 Jan 2018)

That's one creepy bugger..  But also an intruiging animal, never seen them that transparent before whit all the internals showing. Nasty looking.. Also never found one in my aqauriums till now. But i remember the black ones from the swamp, as a kid i regularly had to pull them from my legs.


----------

